# More Psalms



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 4, 2009)

From the revamped Free Church of Scotland website. Some acapella Psalms in English and Gaelic.

Free Church of Scotland

I hope they bless ya'll as much as they do me.


----------



## JM (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## jason d (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are the links to download the MP3s directly from their site (which wasn't easy to find):

Psalm 46 (Scottish Psalter) - Stroudwater
Psalms 126 (Sing Psalms) - Abbey
Psalm 69 (Gaelic) - Stornoway
Psalm 67 (Scottish Psalter) - Garelochside
Psalm 146 (Sing Psalms) - Stuttgart
Psalm 23 (Sing Psalms) - Kildonan
Psalm 23 (Sing Psalms) - Tarwathie
Psalms 16 (Gaelic) - Moravia
Psalm 104 (Gaelic) - Kilmarnock
Psalm 47 (Sing Psalms) - Warrington
Psalm 71 (Sing Psalms) - Bunillidh
Psalm 117 (Sing Psalms) - Regent Square
Psalm 103 (Gaelic) - Coleshill
Psalm 23 (Scottish Psalter) - St Columba
Psalm 121 (Scottish Psalter) - French What would  sing? 
Psalm 31 (Scottish Psalter) - St Lawrence
Psalm 122 (Scottish Psalter) - Free Church
Psalm 65 (Scottish Psalter) - Dunfermline

And here are other download they had of Psalm singing but there was not name matched with the files (and the number after the file name does not seem to match the Psalm they are singing):

http://www.freechurch.org/audio/psalms/psalm11.mp3
http://www.freechurch.org/audio/psalms/psalm13.mp3
http://www.freechurch.org/audio/psalms/psalm14.mp3
http://www.freechurch.org/audio/psalms/psalm18.mp3
http://www.freechurch.org/audio/psalms/psalm8.mp3


----------



## jason d (Nov 6, 2009)

jason d said:


> Here are the links to download the MP3s directly from their site (which wasn't easy to find):
> 
> Psalm 46 (Scottish Psalter) - Stroudwater
> Psalms 126 (Sing Psalms) - Abbey
> ...



If anyone can figure out what those last 5 Psalms are from, other rather what their title should be. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 6, 2009)

Jason, I will probably know them and their tunes by listening to them. I will do so later today when I get a chance.

OK I have listened to them. Here they are:

#11- Psalm 80B: 1-7, 17-19 _Sing Psalms_ Tune: Finlandia (Be Still My Soul/We Rest On Thee)

#13- Psalm 130: 1-8 _Scottish Psalter_ Tune: Bays of Harris

#14- Psalm 113:1-9 _Sing Psalms _Tune: Sagina (And Can It Be) 

#18- Psalm 24:7-10 _Sing Psalms_ Tune: St George's Edinburgh

#8- Psalm 98:1-9 _Sing Psalms _Tune: Petersham


Sing Psalms is a contemporary English metrical Psalter from the Free Church of Scotland


----------

